# تصميم ومديح وقصه حياه البابا كيرلس بمناسبه عيده 9 مارس



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

_*اولاً التصميم :*_


​ _*ثانياً حياته :*_
اسمه عازر، ولد ببلدة طوخ النصارى بدمنهور في مصر في الجمعة 8 اغسطس سنة 1902، ووالده هو يوسف عطا المحب للكنيسة وناسخ كتبها ومنقحها المتفانى في خدمة أمه الأرثوذكسية حريصاً على حِفظ تراثها.

ابتدأ عازر منذ الطفولة المبكرة حبه للكهنوت ورجال الكهنوت فكان ينام على حجر الرهبان.. فكان من نصيبهم ولا سيما وأن بلدة طوخ هذه كانت وقفٌ على دير البراموس في ذلك الوقت ولذلك اعتاد الرهبان زيارة منزل والده لِما عُرِفَ عنه من حُب وتضلع في طقوس الكنيسة.

بدأ حياة فضلى تشتاق نفوسنا لها متشبها بجيش شهدائنا الأقباط وآباء كنيستنا حماة الايمان الذين ارسوا مبادىء الايمان المسيحى للعالم أجمع المبنية على دراستهم العميقة في الكتاب المقدس فكان عازر مفلحا في جميع طرقه والرب معه؛ لأنه بِِقَدر ما كان ينجح روحياً كان ينجح علمياً. إذ بعد أن حصل على البكالوريا، عمل في إحدى شركات الملاحة بالاسكندرية واسمها "كوك شيبينج" سنة 1921 فكان مثال للأمانة والإخلاص ولم يعطله عمله عن دراسة الكتب المقدسة والطقسية والتفاسير والقوانين الكنسيّة تحت إرشاد بعض الكهنة الغيورين.


 ظل هكذا خمس سنوات يعمل ويجاهد في حياة نسكية كاملة، فعاش راهبً زاهداً في بيته وفي عمله دون أن يشعر به احد، فكان ينام على الأرض بجوار فراشه ويترك طعامه مكتفياً بكسرة صغيرة وقليلاً من الملح. 



 إنطلاق للبرية 

 اشتاقت نفسه التواقة للعشرة الإلهية الدائمة؛ للانطلاق إلى الصحراء والتواجد فيها، وبالرغم من مقاومة أخيه الأكبر فقد ساعده الأنبا يوأنس البطريرك ال113، وطلب قبوله في سلك الرهبنة في دير البرموس بوادي النطرون، بعد أن قدم استقالته من العمل في يوليو سنة 1927 (تلك التى صدمت صاحب الشركة الذي حاول استبقاءه برفع مرتبه إغراءً منه، ولكن عازر كان قد وضع يده على المحراث ولم يحاول أن ينظر الى الوراء). فأوفد البابا معه راهبا فاضلاً؛ وهو القس بشارة البرموسى (الأنبا مرقس مطران أبو تيج) فأصطحبه إلى الدير 

 وعند وصولهم فوجئوا باضاءة الأنوار ودق الأجراس وفتح قصر الضيافة وخروج الرهبان وعلى رأسهم القمص شنوده البرموسي، أمين الدير لاستقباله، ظناً منهم أنه زائر كبير! وعندما تحققوا الأمر قبلوه على أول درجه في سلك الرهبنة فوراً مستبشرين بمقدمه، إذ لم 


 يسبق أن قوبل راهب في تاريخ الدير بمثل هذه الحفاوة واعتبرت هذه الحادثة نبوة لتقدمه في سلك الرهبنة وتبوئه مركزاً سامياً في الكنيسة. 

 تتلمذ للأبوين الروحيين القمص عبد المسيح صليب والقمص يعقوب الصامت، أولئك الذين كان الدير عامراً بهم في ذلك الوقت، وعكف على حياة الصلاة والنسك. ولم تمض سنة واحدة على مدة الاختبار حتى تمت رسامته راهباً في كنيسة السيدة العذراء في الدير، فكان ساجداً أمام الهيكل وعن يمينه جسد الانبا موسى الاسود وعن يساره جسد القديس إيسيذوروس. ودعى بالراهب مينا وذلك في السبت 17 أمشير سنة 1644 الموافق 25 فبراير سنة 1928. وسمع هذا الدعاء من فم معلمه القمص يعقوب الصامت قائلاً "سِر على بركة الله بهذه الروح الوديع الهادىء وهذا التواضع والانسحاق، وسيقيمك الله أميناً على أسراره المقدسة، وروحه القدوس يرشدك ويعلمك". 

 فازداد شوقاً في دراسة كتب الآباء وسير الشهداء، وأكثر ما كان يحب أن يقرأ هو كتابات مار إسحق فاتخذ كثيراً من كتاباته شعارات لنفسه مثل "ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله"، و"من عدا وراء الكرامة هربت منه، ومن هرب منها تبعته وأرشدت عليه". مما جعله يزداد بالأكثر نمواً في حياة الفضيلة ترسماً على خطوات آباءه القديسين وتمثلاً بهم. وإلتحق بالمدرسة اللاهوتية كباقي إخوته الرهبان، فرسمه الأنبا يؤانس قساً في يوليو سنة 1931، وهكذا اهٌله الله أن يقف أمامه على مذبحه المقدس لأول مرة في كنيسة أولاد الملوك مكسيموس ودوماديوس بالدير، كل ذلك قبل أن يتم ثلاث سنوات في الدير. فكان قلبه الملتهب حباً لخالقه يزداد إلتهاباً يوماً بعد يوم، لا سيما بعد رسامته وحمله الأسرار الإلهية بين يديه. 



 تَوَحُّده 

 اشتاقت نفسه إلى الإنفراد في البرية والتوحد فيها، فقصد مغارة القمص صرابامون المتوحد الذى عاصره مدة وجيزة متتلمذاً على يديه، فكان نعم الخادم الأمين. ثم توجه إلى الأنبا يؤنس البطريرك وطلب منه السماح له بالتوحد في الدير الأبيض وتعميره إن أمكن، وفعلا مضى إلى هناك وقضى فيه فترة قصيرة، ثم أقام فترة من الوقت في مغارة القمص عبد المسيح الحبشي، فكان يحمل على كتفه صفيحة الماء وكوز العدس إسبوعياً من دير البرموس إلى مغارته العميقة في الصحراء حتى تركت علامة في كتفه الى يوم نياحته. 
 زاره البطريرك الانبا يؤنس عام 1934 وأعجب بعلمه وروحانيته وغيرته، وشهد بتقواه مؤملاً خيراً كبيراً للكنيسة على يديه.






 شهادته للحق 

 حدث أن غضب رئيس الدير على سبعة من الرهبان وأمر بطردهم فلما بلغ الراهب المتوحد هذا الامر أسرع اليه مستنكراً ما حدث منه، ثم خرج مع المطرودين وتطوع لخدمتهم وتخفيف ألمهم النفسي، ثم توجه معهم إلى المقر البابوي وعندما إستطلع البابا يوأنس البطريرك الأمر أمر بعودتهم إلى ديرهم وأثنى على القديس المتوحد. 
 إلا أن قديسنا إستأذن غبطته في أمر إعادة تعمير دير مارمينا القديم بصحراء مريوط، ولكن إذ لم يحصل على الموافقة توجه إلى الجبل المقطم في مصر القديمة - الذي نقل بقوة الصوم والصلاة - وإستأجر هناك طاحونة من الحكومة مقابل ستة قروش سنوياً وأقام فيها مستمتعاً بعشرة إلهية قوية وذلك في الثلاثاء 23 يونيو عام 1936. حقا لقد أحب القديس سكنى الجبال كما أحبها آباؤه القديسين من قبل الذين وصفهم الكتاب المقدس بأن "العالم لم يكن مستحقا لهم لأنهم عاشوا تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الأرض" (عب 38:11). "لعظم محبتهم في الملك المسيح" (القداس الإلهي).

 وهناك إنصهرت حياته من كثرة الصوم والصلاة والسهر حتى تحولت إلى منار ثم إلى مزار بعد أن فاحت رائحة المسيح الزكية منه وتم القول الإلهي لا يمكن أن تخفى مدينة كائنة على جبل. 



 إيمانه بشفاعة القديسين 

 حدث أن داهمه اللصوص مرة في قلايته التي بناها بنفسه في الكنيسة الصغيرة داخل الطاحونة ظناً منهم أنه يختزن ثروة كبيرة واعتدوا عليه بأن ضربوه ضربة قاسية على رأسه، ثم فروا هاربين بعدما تحققوا أنه لا يملك شيئا سوى قطعة الخيش الخشنة التي ينام عليها وبعض الكتب. أما القديس فأخذ يزحف على الأرض لأن رأسه أخذت تنزف نزفاً شديداً حتى وصل إلى أيقونة شفيعه مارمينا العجايبي وصلى أسفلها وهو في شبه غيبوبة وفي الحال توقف النزيف وقام معافى. على أن علامة الضرب هذه في جبهته لم تزل موجودة إلى يوم إنطلاقه إلى الأمجاد السماوية إلا أنه لم يبق في هذا المكان الذي تقدس بالصلوات المرفوعة والذبيحة الإلهية المقدمة يوميا طويلاً إذ أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية. وفي الثلاثاء 28 أكتوبر عام 1941 ظنه الإنجليز المحتلون أنه جاسوساً وطلبوا إليه مغادرة المكان فخرج متوجها إلى بابلون الدرج وأقام في فرن بكنيسة السيدة العذراء. 

 عاش في العالم وهو ليس من العالم تعلق بالسماويات وزهد بالأرضيات، عرف معنى الغربة التي قالها مخلصنا فلم يعز عليه مكان مهما تعب فيه وعمل بيديه وسهر.لأنه كان يحس تماماً أنه ليس له ههنا مدينة باقية وإنما يطلب العقيدة، فشابه معلمه الذي لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه. 
 ولذياع صيته وتقواه كان الكثيرون على مختلف طوائفهم ومللهم يسعون إليه للتبرك منه وطلب صلواته0 فقام بطبع كارت خاص به عليه (بسم الله القوي) باللغتين القبطية والعربية، ثم إحدى الآيات التي كان يعيشها القديس ويحياها مثل (ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه)، أو (ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداءً عن نفسه) أو غيرها من الآيات المُحببة إليه وكان يوزعها على زائريه كما أصدر مجلة بسيطة شهرية أطلق عليها اسم "ميناء الخلاص".
 وفي عام 1944 أسندت إليه رئاسة دير الأنبا صموئيل بجبل القلمون بمغاغة. وسرعان ما إلتف الشباب المتحمس الذين إستهوتهم الحياة الرهبانية حوله، الذين زهدوا في مجد العالم وزيفه وقصدوا، إليه فاحتضنهم بأبوة صادقة وفتح لهم قلبه، فوجدوا في رحابه ورعايته ما أشبع نفوسهم الجوعى وروى ظمأ قلوبهم، وتتلمذ العديد على يديه فترعرع الدير وإزدهر، وسرعان أيضا ما أقام لهم المباني وبنى أسواره المتهدمة بفضل تشجيع الغيورين الذين الذين تسابقوا على رصد أموالهم وقفا للدير وفي وقت قصير تمكن من تدشين كنيسة الدير ببلدة الزورة (التابعة الآن لمركز مغاغة محافظة المنيا).

 وعلى أثر ذلك منحه المتنيح الأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بني سويف في ذلك الوقت رتبة الأيغومانوس (القمصية) الذي قال يومها "اشكر إلهي الذي خلق من الضعف قوة كملت به نعمته في الإبن المبارك القمص مينا وأتم هذا العمل العظيم". 

 ولكن كما هو معروف عن قديسنا الحبيب أنه كثير التعلق بشفيعه مارمينا وقد رأينا كم حاول أن ينفرد في بريته بصحراء مريوط ولم يتسنى له فصمم على بناء ولو كنيسة صغيرة باسم شفيعه العجايبي يعيش فيها إلى أن يكمل غربته بسلام، وبالفعل قد أعانه الرب وهناك في مصر القديمة من المنح والهبات والهدايا المتواضعة التي كان يتلقاها من أفراد الشعب الذين عرفوا طريقه والذين كانوا يقصدونه طالبين الصلاة للشفاء من العلل وغيرها، إستطاع ببركة ربنا يسوع أن يبني له قلاية وكنيسة باسم حبيبه مارمينا وذلك سنة 1949. ثم توسع في البناء فأقام داراً للضيافة كان يستقبل فيها الشباب الجامعي المغترب ليقيم فيها مقابل قروش زهيدة. فكانت لهذه النواة بركة كبيرة، لأن اولئك الشباب سعدوا بالعشرة الإلهية لأن هذا المكان الطاهر لم يقهم وحسب من أجواء العالم الصاخب، ولكن أضفى عليهم روحانية عميقة حتى خرج الكثيرون من هذا المكان المتواضع ليسوا حاملين للشهادات العلمية من جامعاتهم ولكن فوق ذلك كله رهباناً أتقياء، تدربوا على حياة الفضيلة والزهد وحياة الصلاة الدائمة والسهر، حيث كانوا يشاهدون معلمهم يستيقظ كل يوم مع منتصف الليل ليبدأ الصلاة وقراءة فصول الكتاب على ضوء مصباح صغير داخل حجرته المتواضعة. وقبل أن يطرق الفجر أبوابه إعتاد أن يغادر صومعته ويتجه نحو فرن الكنيسة ومن دقيق النذور يبدأ عمل القربان ويشمر عن ساعديه ويعجن العجين، ثم يقطعه أحجاما متساوية ويختمه ويضعه في فرن هادئ ويظل يعمل ويتلوا المزامير حتى يفرغ منه وعرقه يتصبب ثم يتوجه إلى الكنيسة ليتلوا صلوات التسبحة ثم يقدس الأسرار الإلهية ويعود إلي مكتبته وقلايته وخدمته0 فكانت حاجاته وحاجات الذين معه تخدمها يداه الطاهرتان، يغسل ثيابه لنفسه ويطبخ ويخدم الجميع. على أن حجرته هذه باقية كما هي للآن : السرير البسيط، المكتبة، الملابس الخشنة التي كان يرتديها كل شئ كما هو قبل رسامته إلى لآن. 

 وقد قام غبطته برسامة أخيه الأكبر قمصاً على هذه الكنيسة باسم القمص ميخائيل يوسف ليشرف على هذا المكان الطاهر، ويواصل عمل القداسات وتلاوة الصلوات فيه حيث تقدس هذا البيت كما يقول الرب "وقدست هذا البيت الذي بنيته لأجل وضع إسمي فيه إلى الأبد وتكون عيناي وقلبي هناك كل الأيام" (مل 3:9). كما كان يحلوا له وهو بطريرك أن يتوجه إليه ليخلوا قليلا "ليملأ البطارية" أي ليأخذ شحنة روحية على حد تعبيره. 



 إختياره للباباوية 

 "وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبي فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم" (إر 10:3). إن إختيار قداسة البابا لم يكن بعمل إنسان ولكن المختار من الله لكنيتنا القبطية وقصة تبوأه كرسيه الرسولي تدعو إلى العجب وإلى تمجيد إسم الرب يسوع الذي ينزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ويرفع المتضعين. 
 كان ترتيبه بين المرشحين السادس، وكان على لجنة الترشيح حسب لائحة السبت 2 نوڤمبر 1957 أن تقدم الخمسة رهبان المرشحين الأوائل للشعب0 وفي اللحظة الأخيرة للتقدم بالخمسة الأوائل، أجمع الرأي على تنحي الخامس، وتقدم السادس ليصبح الخامس. ثم أجريت عملية الاختيار للشعب لثلاثة منهم فكان آخرهم ترتيبا في أصوات المنتخبين وبقى إجراء القرعة الهيكلية في الأحد 19 إبريل 1959 ولم يخطر ببال أحد أن يكون إنجيل القداس في ذلك اليوم يتنبأ عنه إذ يقول هكذا "يكون الآخرون أولين والأولون يصيرون آخرين" وكانت هذه هي نتيجة القرعة.

 ودقت أجراس الكنائس معلنة فرحة السماء وأتوا بالقمص مينا البرموسي المتوحد ليكون البابا كيرلس السادس بابا الأسكندرية المائة والسادس عشر من خلفاء مارمرقس الرسول. وعند ذاك أيقن الشعب أن عناية الله تدخلت في الإنتخاب ومن الطريف أن يكون عيد جلوسه يلحق عيد صاحب الكرسي مارمرقس الكاروز، يتوسط بينهما عيد أم المخلص - كما إعتاد أن يدعوها غبطته - وكتبت تقاليد رئاسة الكهنوت على ورقة مصقولة طولها متر وعرضها 7 سنتيمترات. 


 وقد سأله وقتئذ أحد الصحفيين عن مشروعاته المستقبلية، فكانت إجابته "لم أتعود أن أقول ماذا سأفعل ولكن كما رأى الشعب بناء كنيسة مارمينا بمصر القديمة وكان البناء يرتفع قليلا قليلا هكذا سيرون مشروعات الكنيسة". 
 لقد كان أمينا في القليل فلا عجب أن إئتمنه الروح القدس على الكثير، ومنذ ذلك الإختيار الإلهي والبابا كيرلس هو الراهب الناسك المدبر باجتهاد.



 باباويته 

 تميز عهد قداسته بانتعاش الإيمان ونمو القيم الروحية ولا شك أن ذلك راجع لان غبطته إنما وضع في قلبه أن يقدس ذاته من أجلهم - أي من أجل رعيته - على مثال معلمه الذي قال: "لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي". فحياته هو والراهب مينا كانت هي وهو البابا كيرلس في ملبسه الخشن وشاله المعروف وحتى منديله السميك ومأكله البسيط فلم يكن يأكل إلا مرتين في اليوم الأولى الساعة الثانية والنصف ظهرا والثانية الساعة التاسعة مساءاً، وفي الأصوام مرة واحدة بعد قداسه الحبري الذي ينتهي بعد الساعة الخامسة مساءاً وفي سهره وصلواته كذلك فكان يصحوا من نومه قبل الساعة الرابعة من فجر كل يوم ليؤدي صلوات التسبحة ويقيم قداس الصباح وبعدها يستقبل أولاده.. وهكذا يقضي نهار يومه في خدمة شعبه وفي الوحدة حبيس قلايته في التأمل في الأسفار الإلهية.. لا يعرف ساعة للراحة حتى يحين ميعاد صلاة العشية فيتجه إلى الكنيسة تتبعه الجموع في حب وخشوع. 

 فعلا كان مثال الراعي الصالح للتعليم لا بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق والقدوة الصالحة. إنه عينة حقيقية من كنيسة أجدادنا القديسين كنيسة الصلاة وتقديس الذات أكثر منها كنيسة المنابر والوعظ الكثير... 

 فهو رجل الصلاة نعم إنه رجل الصلاة الذي أدرك ما في الصلاة من قوة فعالة فكانت سلاحه البتّار الذي بواستطها استطاع أن يتغلب على أعضل المشكلات التي كانت تقابله. 
 وفوق ذلك فقد حباه الله موهبة الدموع التي كانت تنهمر من مآقيه طالما كان مصليا وموهبة الدموع هذه لا تُعطى إلا لِمُنْسَحِقي القلوب، فكان يسكب نفسه انسكابا أمام الله ويذوب في حضرته، فإذا ما كنت معه مصليا أحسست أنك في السماء وفي شركة عميقة مع الله.

 كثيرا ما كان يزور الكنائس المختلفة فجر أي يوم حيث يفاجئهم ويرى العاملين منهم والخاملين في كرم الرب فكان معلما صامتا مقدماً نفسه في كل شئ قدوة مقدما في التعليم نقاوة ووقاراً وإخلاصاً. 


 وهذه الحياة المقدسة وهذه الروحانية العالية التي لأبينا البار فقد ألهبت قلوب الرعاة والرعية فحذوا حذوه وفتحت الكنائس وأقيمت الصلوات وإمتلأت البيع بالعابدين المصلين بالروح والحق. وأحب الشعب باباه من كل قلبه وأصبح كل فرد يشعر بأنه ليس مجرد عضو في الكنيسة بل من خاصته. وأصبحنا نرى في حضرته مريضا يقصده لنوال نعمة الشفاء، مكروبا وشاكيا حاله طالِباً للصلاة من أجله ليخفف الرب كربه. وقد وهبه الله نعمة الشفافية الروحية العجيبة فكثيراً ما كان يجيب صاحب الطلب بما يريد أن يحدثه عنه ويطمئنه أو ينصحه بما يجب أن يفعله في أسلوب وديع، حتى يقف صاحب الطلب مبهوتاً شاعراً برهبة أمام رجل الله كاشف الأسرار. 
 وهكذا يفتح بابه يومياً لإستقبال أبناءه فقيرهم قبل غنيّهم، صغيرهم قبل كبيرهم ويخرج الجميع من عنده والبهجة تشع من وجوههم شاكرين تغمرهم راحة نفسية لما يلمسونه من غبطته من طول أناه وسعة صدر تثير فيهم عاطفة الأبوة الحقيقية الصادقة.​
*أهم اقواله :*


*كن مطمئن جدا جدا ولا تفكر في الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر *
 *الذى يقرأ فى كتب القديسين لأجل معرفة الفضيلة ينفتح أمامه طريق الفضيلة*
* لا تبطل عملا من الأعمال الصالحة لأجل كلام الناس ولا تعمل عملا لأجل مديح الناس*
* ليكن عندك روح التسامح و يجب عليك أن تسامح من اساء إليك و تذهب أنت لمصالحته و لا تنتظر حتى يأتى إليك هو*
* إعترف دائما بهفواتك لكى يغفرها لك الرب و تكون مرتاح الضمير و إحرص أن لا تعاودها مرة أخرى*
* نعم وإن كان الانسان يسامح اخيه صعبا و ثقيلا إلا أن وصايا المسيح تقتضى ذلك*
* كونوا قلبا واحدا و رأيا واحدا متواضعين بعضكم لبعض، لأنكم أخوة فى المسيح ساهرين على خلاص نفوسكم*
* أحب أن تكون معروفا عند يسوع فقط بصومك بصلاتك، بصدقتك بتواضعك بحلمك بمحبتك*
* لا يوجد شىء تحت السماء يقدر أن يكدرنى أو يزعجنى لأنى محتمى فى ذلك الحصن  الحصين داخل الملجأ الامين مطمئن فى أحضان المراحم ، حائز على ينبوع  التعزية*
* كن واثقا و متأكدا أن مارمينا دائما يطلب من الله لأجلكم و شفاعته مقبولة *
* قف فى القداس بخشوع، ولا تنظر إلى الأصوات و تلذذ سمعك فقط، بل ضع فى نفسك  أنك واقف أمام الله و هو منتظر لتطلب منه النعم و البركات لكى يهبها لك  مجانا *


* ياربى يسوع المسيح إجعلنى أهلا للسلوك فى طريق القديسين و ثبتنا على  الإيمان القويم و حفظ الوصايا و عدم الإكتراث بما فى هذا العالم من دنايا*
 *مديح القديس :*
*علي طريق الجلجثه مشيت      خطاك*

*     شايل صليبك .. رامي العالم وراك*

*     عشت زاهد ف الحياه وفي المغريات*

*     حاطط الغربه هدف ليك من صباك*

*     .............*

*     عشت طاهر عشت حاطط ليك هدف*

*     عشت محافظ ع الجواهر م التلف*

*     عشت ماسك في الفضيله بكل امانه*

*     وهو مين يبدل جواهره بالصدف ؟!*

*     ...............*

*     من وانت لسه بتحبي في دنيا الحياه*

*     وكل لحظه عشتها في صوم وف صلاه*

*     لما جاتلك لحظتك وبديت طريقك*

*     اللي انت راسمله وقلبك إشتهاه*

*     .................*

*     وابتدت رحله جديده في التاريخ*

*     الإيمان بدون زعاق وبدون صريخ*

*     وابتدوا يتجمعوا حولك ولادك*

*     والأمل رجع.. وكان قرب يشيخ*

*     .................*

*     وابتدينا نعرف ايه معني الصلاة*

*     ورجع من تاني عهد المعجزات*

*     والبتول ظهرت بنورها في الزتون*

*     والقديسين صلوا معاك في القداسات*

*     ..............*

*     كام مريض وكام أسير وكام جريح*

*     جالك وكل مناه بلمسه يستريح*

*     وياما ناس خاطيه بنظره من عينيك*

*     آمنوا وتابوا وعادوا ل حضن المسيح*

*     ..................*

*     حتي بعد رحيلك إنت مش ناسينا*

*     لما بنطلبك تجينا وتواسينا*

*     والمريض تشفيه وكل الناس شهود*

*     ياحبيب يسوع والعدرا وماري مينا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*شفيعى الغالى 
بركته وشفاعته تكون معاك يا عياااد ومعانا كلنا يا رب
وليك منى تقيييييييييم جامد على التصميم الحلو ده*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*البابا كيرلس رجل الصلاة*
*جميييييييييل جدا يا عياد*
*بركته تكون معنا امين*
*احلي تقييم*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي ليك عياد*
*بركته وشفاعته تكون معاك يا عياااد ومعانا كلنا يا رب*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مارس 2011)

*تصميم جميل وموضوع رائع
الرب يباركك
ومديح جميل
ولك تقييم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*تصميم جميل جدا*

*ميرسي يا معلم*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

بركة صلواته المقدسة تكو معنا
وألف شكر لك أخونا الحبيب 
ربنا يعوضك بكل الخير


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

> ​


*
بركه صلاه القديس البابا كيرلس
مع الجميع 
آمين
موضوع جميل
وتصميم رائع جدا
شكرا يا غالى*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 مارس 2011)

بركة صلواته تكون معنا جميعا
امـيـن

تصميم جميل 
وموضوع رااائع جدااا
تستحق اجمل تقييم
مرسي ليك يا عياد ​


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2011)

*فى كواكب الفردوس خادم الرب ايسوس
بنيوت افا كيرلس

شكرا يا عياد لتعبك
بركته وصلواته وشفاعته تكون معاك ومعنا
وتقييم منى انا كمان
*


----------



## vetaa (4 مارس 2011)

*بركته معانا دايما
تصميم جميييييل
وياريتك حطيت التمجيد برضه ف صورة 

بجد شكرا ليك

*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## dodo jojo (4 مارس 2011)

*البابا كيرلس صديق رائع لكل الناس وبالزات الطلبه..شكرا عياد للموضوع القيم جداااااااا ده..احلى تقييم*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

جميل اوى


----------



## أنجيلا (4 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع وتصميم جميل 
يستحق التقييم
 مرسي كثير ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شفيعى الغالى
> بركته وشفاعته تكون معاك يا عياااد ومعانا كلنا يا رب
> وليك منى تقيييييييييم جامد على التصميم الحلو ده*



ومعاكي يا رب 
ميرسي دونا عالتقيم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *البابا كيرلس رجل الصلاة*
> *جميييييييييل جدا يا عياد*
> *بركته تكون معنا امين*
> *احلي تقييم*​



ميرسي روكا ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *ميرسي ليك عياد*
> *بركته وشفاعته تكون معاك يا عياااد ومعانا كلنا يا رب*



ربنا يخليك استاذ بهاء 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *تصميم جميل وموضوع رائع
> الرب يباركك
> ومديح جميل
> ولك تقييم​*



ميرسي يا مامتي 
الموضوع زاد بركه بوجدوك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصميم جميل جدا*
> 
> *ميرسي يا معلم*​



تعيش يا حج مايكلز
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بركة صلواته المقدسة تكون معنا
> وألف شكر لك أخونا الحبيب
> ربنا يعوضك بكل الخير



ومعاك يا استاذنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> بركه صلاه القديس البابا كيرلس
> مع الجميع
> آمين
> ...



ومعاك يا رب 
ميرسي استاذي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> بركة صلواته تكون معنا جميعا
> امـيـن
> 
> تصميم جميل
> ...


ميرسي عراقيه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك 
ميرسي عالتقيم ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *فى كواكب الفردوس خادم الرب ايسوس
> بنيوت افا كيرلس
> 
> شكرا يا عياد لتعبك
> ...



العفو تويتي 
نورتي الموضوع 
وميرسيي عالتقيم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *بركته معانا دايما
> تصميم جميييييل
> وياريتك حطيت التمجيد برضه ف صورة
> 
> ...



دايما مستعجله 
امال فين عظاتك عن الصبر 
دا حضرتك هيكون في مواضيع منفرده 
وهتبقي سلسله " دا لو ليا عمر "
ميرسي ليكي فيتا 
نورتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​



تصميم هايل 
تسلم ايدك يا فنان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *البابا كيرلس صديق رائع لكل الناس وبالزات الطلبه..شكرا عياد للموضوع القيم جداااااااا ده..احلى تقييم*



ميرسي دودو باشا 
ربنا يفرحك يا جميل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> جميل اوى



الاجمل مرورك استاذ سعيد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> موضوع رائع وتصميم جميل
> يستحق التقييم
> مرسي كثير ​



ربنا يخليكي انجيلا 
و يفرح قلبك يا قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

رووووووووووعه يا عياد 

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس 

فلتكن مع جميعنا 

شكرا على التصميم الجميل 

والسيره العطره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> رووووووووووعه يا عياد
> بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس
> فلتكن مع جميعنا
> شكرا على التصميم الجميل
> ...



ومعاكي يا حبي 
ميرسي كوكو نورت يا غالي ​


----------



## tamav maria (4 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ياعياد
بركة وصلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معاك وتحفطك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*تحفة التصميم ده ياعياد
وميرسى على السيرة العطرة
بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

حلو يا عياد بركه  صلاته تكون معاك


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2011)

ميرسى يا اسد وكل سنة والبابا طيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي ياعياد
> بركة وصلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معاك وتحفطك



العفش يا باشا :fun_lol:
ويا رب تكون معاكي وتحفظك انتي كومان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تحفة التصميم ده ياعياد
> وميرسى على السيرة العطرة
> بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين
> 
> *​



شانكس بنوته 
ربنا معاكي 
ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حلو يا عياد بركه  صلاته تكون معاك



ومعاك مستر جونا 
ميرسي عالتقيم يا حج​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ميرسى يا اسد وكل سنة والبابا طيب



اهو انتي :t30:​


----------



## bant el mase7 (7 مارس 2011)

*تصميم رائع جدا الرب يباركك وصلاة وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معك *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2011)

جميل جدااااااااا ياعياد
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

bant el mase7 قال:


> *تصميم رائع جدا الرب يباركك وصلاة وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معك *



ميرسي بنت المسيح 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> جميل جدااااااااا ياعياد
> تسلم ايدك​



شانكس كوكي 
ربونا موعامي ويرعاكي​


----------

